# Rubbermaid SlimJim



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

WOW! First thread in this section!

anyways ... Anyone use one of these for salt water mixing or RODI storage?









They come with an assortment of accessories too 









I think these fit my use better than the Brutes. They're by Rubbermaid, like the Brute that most people use, but I can't find anywhere online that says they are food grade.

I think I recall people saying that as long as containers are made from HDPE it should be good. HDPE does not equal food grade, but they would be useable for our purposes, is that correct?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

they look sweet and would fit my bill just nicely .. they are so expensive though 60 bux USD and the lids cost 40+


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I swear i've been looking online for about 2 days and didn't find anything about the slimjims for aquarium use. Right after I posted this thread, I found this:

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/equipment/55446-rubbermaid-slim-jim-containers.html

What are the chances .....

Anyways, it mentions the barreling effect of the rectangular shape, but I'm not sure if that was first hand experience with this specific product. I can see that happening with a lot of cheapy containers, but this container, based on it's price point, should be built like a tank (no pun intended).

I see $35USD for 16 gallon, $44USD for 23 gallon.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I happened to stumble across something similar (in shape) to the above Rubbermaid Slimjims at a local home organizing store. They are used for storing pet (cats/dogs) food.

It's labeled as "Airtight container with wheels" and has a capacity of 11.75 gallons and is stamped "FDA Compliant". Dimensions are 10-5/8" W x 18-1/16" L x 22-3/16" H. The bottom of the container has the container stamped as PP (assumed to e Polypropylene) and the number 5 in the triangular arrow symbol.

The container comes with casters you can insert into holes on the bottom should you choose to use them.

Price? $20 a piece.

I just wanted to get people's opinion on whether it's safe to use or not. It does say FDA Compliant and that it meets FDA food contact use requirements.

I snapped a few photos, I'll post them when I get home.

Photos as promised


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would be wary using those for water, as when they are full they will become a bit top heavy and spill easily. Which would suck.

Just my thoughts


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

where did you get that from? 

ITS PERFECT! I would just build something out 2x4s to prevent tipping. You would need to paint the outside black to prevent algae growth as well.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think the easier/cheaper solution is look into rain barrels. They are made to hold water and have a spicket for water at the bottom and can be had for around $50


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I looked at rain barrels when I was searching in the late summer and they were $100 and up. I think most municipalities offer them at discounted prices in the spring/summer but I missed it and didn't want to wait, so I got a Brute...


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I would be wary using those for water, as when they are full they will become a bit top heavy and spill easily. Which would suck.
> 
> Just my thoughts





phi delt reefer said:


> where did you get that from?
> 
> ITS PERFECT! I would just build something out 2x4s to prevent tipping. You would need to paint the outside black to prevent algae growth as well.


Good points!

I really don't have room for a large rain barrel in my powder room 
My tank ain't that big, so a rain barrel would probably hold twice as much water than my actual tank -_-"
The 10 gallons that one of these pet food containers holds is perfect for me and so is the shape (aside from the point made above).

With that said, I'm still debating one of these ... I saw something similar at Winners for the same price but comes with an additional container as well as the container above.
Similarly, for pet food again.

I've been thinking about getting one of these things and putting bulkheads on the side, powerhead inside and having pipe work tight against the outside of it. Makes for a mobile and relatively compact water change setup ........ maybe ......

can anyone link to something similar?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you're only looking for a 10 gallon resevoir, why not just use a glass tank? Or get some plexi, and make one?

Plastic world has all kinds of materials for not much $$ 

Building it would let you make it any size, and you can use any color.


----------

